# coolest goldfish



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

Wow check this guy out











took a few tries but i figured out how to post an image, enjoy :twisted:


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Nice, Love the layer of colors at the edge of the tail.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

that is neat


----------



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

Wow what a cool looking fish. Is it yours or just a pic you found somewhere on the net?


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

OMG! He's adorable!!


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

Its just a pick i found on the internet, but i thought it was worth sharing, lol.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

I think he's horrible, no offence. Bubbly eyes and twisted spine, too abnormal for me :shock: . But the colour is nice though.


----------



## blb (Feb 7, 2005)

It is a telescope not a bubble eyed. The spine is not twisted, it is just swimming.


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

is it just me or is osteo just, well, strange.... she always seems to diasagree with everyone.....dunno maybe its just me.... personally i think that goldfish is awesome


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

No, I think it is twisted, like ballon mollys and parrot cichlids have twisted spines. It creates the round "balloon"stomach. Didn't mean to offend Pac-man, just my opinion...


----------



## Hamm3592 (Apr 24, 2005)

I love him! he's so cute. Telescope goldfish are my favorite kind. I had one once and he was so entertaining.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

osteoporoosi @ Tue Apr 19 said:


> No, I think it is twisted, like ballon mollys and parrot cichlids have twisted spines. It creates the round "balloon"stomach. Didn't mean to offend Pac-man, just my opinion...


You do have a point osteoporoosi, as fish bred into baloon shapes often suffer a lot of health problems.


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

im not offended.. im just curious....


----------

